# Jean de Nimes - The Build Thread!



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

IT'S TIME!!!

Let's build these suckers.

Here's the material selection. From left to right, rosewood, purpleheart, blackwood, denim laminate and felt for faux stitched spacers.



And to cap off the front - some cool old metal buttons marked "The Great Seal of the State of Oklahoma - 1901"



Tomorrow, marking out and cutting some materials. I have enough for twelve.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow, sweet Ash!! It's going to be epic! Can't wait to see what you do with it all.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 13, 2013)

For twelve??? :shocked:

If you can, video again Ash, really enjoyed the last one :thumbsup:


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

*COOL!!! Can't wait!*


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Nice materials for a slingshot, i'm looking forward :wave:


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

Can't wait to see the end product......so looking forward.


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

A Buildlog, nice!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Those are going to be sweet. Can't wait to have a look and the results.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

DUDE!!!!!!!!!! THis is gonna be epic! Can't wait :woot:


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

Oklahoma oh yeah. Going to be good...


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Bring it on Ash! Can't wait


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Can't wait mate!


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Going to be an epic adventure! Get on it Ash!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Here's some of today's efforts. First I marked up as many palm swells on the denim laminate as would fit. There is enough for twelve, so twelve there shall be:









Next up, the purpleheart strips were laid out for cutting. Four pieces per strip means one strip per shooter. As you can see they will be a kind of split-frame arrangement made famous by Wombat.









To the bandsaw!

















I have been filming each step and will make a video at the end.


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Ashes! The split frame is gonna be sweet! And twelve?! Holy nutz man, you go big. Are the splits gonna be two different types of wood, maybe with a solid core? That would rock pretty hard.......that's probably just my brain rambling incoherently...pay no mind. I'm really looking forward to the rest of this build log. Cool stuff man.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You're on the right track, Q 

Cores are next.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dude. I am so excited! You're gonna do this thing right, build log included. This is shaping up to the most epic of all epics.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Waiting patiently Ash, bring it home!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my, what an epic moment for the forum!!!

Slingshot making on the move 

And the result seems to me that is going to be awesome!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Can't wait Ash ! show us more, show us more !!! :-D


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

This is crazy. Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

Great job,you don`t waste material at all,the finish frame will be amazing


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Holy cow of awesomeness!! Nothing like a BIG stack of cut building material!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

But wait! There's more!

Rosewood/blackwood inlay strips sliced up:









Stack of split frame faces got cut into triangles for joining:









Blackwood palm swell cores chopped to size:









A dozen by all accounts:









The stack of holy cow grows:


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

anic:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Epic stuff, can't wait for the final progress pics!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Seven "Epics" and nine "can't waits".

You guys are excited! :rofl:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

This is what happened to those blackwood/rosewood strips over the weekend:

Glued up into a slab









And faced both sides with rosewood

















Now what?


----------



## dan ford (May 13, 2013)

Looks like extremely expensive block board ! :-D


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

take my money already finish please for the love of all that is holy finish it pleeeassse issedoff: :bawling:


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Hurry up man!  We expect you to be working at gulag speeds here!

Looking epic.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Today's going to be busy, so I might not have time for more of this project, but I'll try.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I tried. Here's the last bit of wood preparation before gluing starts. 

The inlay slab is sliced up into strips:









And some strips to match the inlays on the other side:









Rosewood core pieces:









And the pile awaits the glue master:


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

pimp.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Good stuff, keep it going!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

It's so cool to see the workflows, i can not wait


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

wooow!

Ya imagino que bellezas saldrán de todo este trabajo


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I'm starting to see it!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

MORE!?!?

MORE!!!!!!!

Rosewood cores get joined in a suitable shape. Stretched masking tape is enough to hold the joint while the glue dries:









Orange/yellow felt is cut up for contrasting fill. Not sure if the colour is going to show up properly, but we'll see:









More felt under the denim palm swells:









Purpleheart/felt/blackwood frame backs gluing up:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Dude you are rocking this build log! Love the way the zippers are lookin'


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Nice woodworking skills :bowdown: ...can i draw a number somewhere for one of those lol?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks 

Yeah, I'll have to work out how to distribute them if the demand exceeds supply. #1 and #2 are spoken for and someone who likes the #8 will get first call on #8.


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Drooling over here because the dinner bell is raining, but there is only the tease of a full meal. Can barely stand it waiting for the finished product. Great builds and craftsmanship!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

Nice manufacturing  lots of valuable wood you have. Keep going!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Some more from Nimes!

Inlays and felt stripes go in between the purpleheart split frame halves with much epoxy









After thickness sanding the patterns start to look pretty. The purpleheart is pink at best. Take note of how the colour changes as we go









All the frame layers get drilled for index pins that keep everything straight during gluing









Here's the stack ready to be glued up









Mahogany veneers take the place of felt. Felt doesn't seem to have enough colour for the stitching job.









Three sets of frame laminates get clamped up with epoxy. Purpleheart/mahogany/rosewood/mahogany/purpleheart









Waiting, waiting...


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

Ditto e Shot....with drool dripping off the lips


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Dang man! some hardcore progress..... its coming along really nicely.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Amazing talent and vision!!!


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

You're a hard working man!!!! What a nice thread. Your an ideal for me and probably the rest. :thumbsup:


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

Looking like awesome stuff once again!


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Looking great!!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

No#8 !!!!!!


----------



## flicks (Feb 16, 2013)

Fantastic ash, I love buildlogs. Looking great so far. I am really looking forward to the result!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much Master :bowdown: , I will be patient.

A hug ... Alf


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Oh my, these are shaping up to be.... you guessed it... EPIC!!!!!!!!! I have a feeling demand will exceed supply


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Ash,

Thanks for the build log, very informative. Looking forward to seeing the finished products.

Darren


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Cheers, guys! 

I'm about to go down to the workshop and un-clamp these things. Here's hoping they aren't all glued to the clamps :lol:


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome your build log, i hope the clamps have well solved, have fun with your work :wave:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Today's progress:

Laminations were done three at a time, so they may as well get cut out three at a time, too.

















A bit of stray glue meant the frames needed to be encouraged apart









12 frames ready for more face sanding and then palm swell gluing


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Great work Ash! I wish I had the patience to make a multi laminated frame ! The zippers look unreal! I am inspired by this build log to get back into the shed


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

The zippers look badda$$.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Brining it home in glory Ash! Far enough along for very well done to be confidently said! Thanks for sharing the process.


----------



## hickymick (Feb 23, 2011)

I will test one free of charge for you ... See if they can stand up to the yorkshire weather and such ... I am really nice like that ... I promise not to enjoy shooting one of your cattys in this rigours test on your great looking work :naughty: :naughty:


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Looks mint.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Fantastic work!


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Looking good!


----------



## NoForkHit (Jul 26, 2012)

What should I say? Keep going!!!


----------



## NaturalACE (Aug 6, 2013)

If any turn out to be a runt, I would be more than happy to adopt one... :naughty: so far though they all look show quality :bawling:...

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Kretschmer (Apr 4, 2013)

The Master of Mass Production  Looks great!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you so much Master, the end will be exciting. 

a hug ..... Alf


----------



## Bighaze51 (Sep 30, 2013)

Wow! Those are beautiful already. I can't wait to see them finished.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Ash,

it has been 5 days since your last post - you're killing us! We are dying to see more, and you're tormenting us! 

Darren


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Great work so far ash


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

I haven't done anything on them since the last pictures, but I'll do the next step today and post pictures later.


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

You are a mass production artist! Beauty and function together. Can't wait to see them when they are done. I don't think I have ever seen this kind of pattern before. You are like Henry Ford-DaVinci!!
Be well,
SF


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

A few days ago I sanded the frames to thickness in preparation for palm swell fitting:









Today I roughly cut out the palm swell laminates and glued them to the frames:


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

You got some nice tools dude


----------



## quarterinmynose (Jan 21, 2012)

Awesome build. I can't wait to see the final results.


----------



## Mister Magpie (Apr 10, 2013)

Ash,

That is looking amazing! Thanks for this installment. I am looking forward to the next. I will hold off a question and see if it is answered in the next step.

Darren


----------



## AnTrAxX (Jul 18, 2012)

Do you know how many pieces each Slingshot is made of?


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

AnTrAxX said:


> Do you know how many pieces each Slingshot is made of?


20 pieces not including the zip inlay, which must be a bit over 100 pieces each.


----------



## Yago (Mar 29, 2013)

no puedo esperar mas.........como va a quedar eso!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Today was the day to begin cutting away everything that didn't look like a slingshot. Beast router, tungsten carbide spiral bit and some loud noise.

You can see how they looked before in this earlier picture:










After routing the outline they look like this:

















And a dozen makes 12:









It's a bit late for loud noise now, so the contouring can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Dr J (Apr 22, 2013)

Outstanding Ash, and very impressive!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

Thank you very much Master.  :wub:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

More work done, but technically it's not progress.

I wasn't happy with the felt/epoxy spacers and the blackwood layer was too thick. The meant there was a risk of too much of the eponymous denim being machined away in the next step. I decided to cut the palm swells off and thin out the blackwood.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Awesome your productions photos and so many slingshots at once, I am an enthusiastic spectator :wave:


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

The suspense is killing me...


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm just giddy with anticipation! This is just awesome to watch the whole process.


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

this is starting to turn into a building thread of epic status


----------



## Davidka (Jun 8, 2013)

ash said:


> I decided to cut the palm swells off and thin out the blackwood.


You're crazy dude!

And i like it! :naughty:


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

ash said:


> More work done, but technically it's not progress.
> 
> I wasn't happy with the felt/epoxy spacers and the blackwood layer was too thick. The meant there was a risk of too much of the eponymous denim being machined away in the next step. I decided to cut the palm swells off and thin out the blackwood.
> 
> ...


Ok Ash call me stupid... How did you remove the swells? cutting with them contours on a bBndsaw? I have long wanted to know how to reduce the frame "total" thickness..


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

Absolutely wonderful work,


----------



## Brazilviking (Jun 10, 2013)

By Odin's beard! All i can say is a great Thank you for teaching me so much!!!!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

BCluxor said:


> Ok Ash call me stupid...


You're stupid. :neener:



> How did you remove the swells? cutting with them contours on a bBndsaw? I have long wanted to know how to reduce the frame "total" thickness..


Bandsaw. With the main par of the frame supprted against the fence and two points of contact on the table, it's no drama to cut off the palm swell even thould not all of it is in contact with the table. I cut through the seam between the lower felt spacer and the blackwood, since both were to be cut back anyway.

I have since glued most of them back together, but four of them need some more work. I'm a bit busy with my real work at the moment, but I'll get this process moving again very soon.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

It took a while to catch up, but this project is back on track at last. This stage is more video friendly than photogenic, so you'll have to wait for the final build video to see how it all comes about. Here are a couple of shots of the Jean de Nimes team all carved to shape. The dark blue laminate looks more of its true denim colour once cut.

















The palm swell contours are done with a huge round-over bit of the overhead router. It follows the pre-routed frame profile with a roller bearing. Because the bit is wider than the frame, it makes a slight ridge down the middle of the palm swell and forms a contour in thickness as well as rounding the edges.

The fork faces and the curve up to the palm swell are also done on the overhead router, but with a wide bowl-bit - flat bottom, radiussed corners. These are the same tools I use to carve guitar necks. Video will make it all clear in due course.

Next step will be to round-over the back of the handle and the forks.


----------



## matthiasdaues (Aug 16, 2013)

Thank you for sharing this completely wonderful endeavour 

This is just great and I can't wait to see the finished thing and the video.

Cheers, M.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A video would be so cool, but from these photos I am also thrilled, nice work ash :thumbsup:


----------



## PorkChopSling (Jan 17, 2013)

Wow :-0.....


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

MOAR!!!!! NEEEED MOAR!!!


----------



## GHT (Jan 22, 2013)

A superb write up and photo log to a monumental build, hats of to you Sir.


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I'm glad you're enjoying the journey and maybe learning some of my tricks along the way.

Despite having at my fingertips, the awesome power of an armed and fully operational overhead router, I prefer to do the round-over of edges with a 1/4" radius bit in a $60 router bolted to a piece of scrap plywood. The palm swell would be in the way if I flipped them upside-down to do this job on the big router. The round-over of the palm side forks will be done on the big machine, though. I don't round over the inside of the forks on most board cuts, just because I prefer the way it looks.

























The routed denim laminate has a nice fuzzy texture like brushed cotton (because that's what it is). I'm thinking that I might leave the denim palm swell in that state and just lacquer the wood parts. It would mean the palm swell has the authentic stone-washed colour and the true cotton feel. Very unique!


----------



## Sharker (Sep 15, 2013)

The power of power tools , really cool to look how they get right shape.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Almost home Ash! Way to go they are looking fantastic! You need a monkey to sand them all for you


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

The routed denim laminate has a nice fuzzy texture like brushed cotton (because that's what it is). I'm thinking that I might leave the denim palm swell in that state and just lacquer the wood parts. It would mean the palm swell has the authentic stone-washed colour and the true cotton feel. Very unique! :yeahthat:


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Another small step for a slingshot - rounding-over the top face of the forks.

Because of the palm swell, this needs to be done on the overhead router:









That router bit is actually turning at 10,000rpm, but the flash causes the camera to make it look like it's not moving at all.









That should be the last of the routing and shaping on this project


----------



## IImagine (Oct 30, 2013)

ash said:


> Another small step for a slingshot - rounding-over the top face of the forks.
> 
> Because of the palm swell, this needs to be done on the overhead router:
> 
> ...


would you trade me one of those fir the natural i made? problem is i wouldnt have any bands to send along!


----------



## IImagine (Oct 30, 2013)

IImagine said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > Another small step for a slingshot - rounding-over the top face of the forks.
> ...


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

Love stuff like this!


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

IImagine said:


> IImagine said:
> 
> 
> > would you trade me one of those fir the natural i made? problem is i wouldnt have any bands to send along!


I'll PM you about a trade very soon


----------



## IImagine (Oct 30, 2013)

ash said:


> IImagine said:
> 
> 
> > IImagine said:
> ...


ok  id rather trade you the one im currently making its more thorough


----------

